

Show HN:Semantic markup based bookmarking/dynamic form creation, worth pursuing? - imorsi214
http://www.markreadygo.com/

======
imorsi214
Started off as a side project to broaden my horizons. I wanted to learn more
about semantic markup while learning RoR and various javascript frameworks. I
stuck with RoR & knockoutjs to produce this. I've grown pretty attached to it
now but I'm wondering what others think.

I'm not a designer/copywriter so please excuse the noobishness in those
departments but feel free to give whatever feedback you want.

